# Bloated chick



## Tookalook (Jul 4, 2012)

I have one 9 day old meat king chicken that seems bloated, and much smaller than the others. She is not moving much, and her belly is large, round and soft. No pasty butt either. Is there anything i can do for the poor little thing? It doesn't seem to be doing so well.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

When they're that young there is very little we can do for them. It sounds as though peep may have heart issues and is allowing fluid to build up in the body. 

I'm sorry unless a vet is willing to take a look there isn't much you can do for it. Even then I don't think the vet can do much.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

aww, I"m sorry  Robin is right though, at this age, a vet is your only option.


----------

